# Can you guess who this is ???



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This sounds real nice to me. I was enjoying it a lot. It is one of our own, so I am going to put it on here, and have you guys guess who it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLc2KEfLJYQ&feature=sub

Also, since it is the new year, and I am not feeling particularly savage, maybe some of you that are musicians can put up a video, and it will double as our Chris Mikalik 2011 tribute. I know I spelled his name wrong, sorry Chris.

Then next year we can do it again. Got to do something for the fat kid. :-D


----------



## tony burnett (Nov 17, 2010)

Not sure who it is but i like it alot...was thinking Tab Benoit at first but no its not him. John hammond????


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Geoff "Swivle Hips" Empey .


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

He is an old bald headed dude who likes GS's and plays guitar... plays pretty good too!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Geoff "Swivle Hips" Empey .


Nope not me .. I play blues but I'm a little more on the rock side, so I have an angrier tone whilst playing.  Oh yeah and I was known as "Crazy Legs" LOL!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Darn . He's good whoever it is. 

Like Jeff said post a video .


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Al Curbow, just based on the user name


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

My contribution>>>>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLuqvAkb3tU


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Darn . He's good whoever it is.
> 
> Like Jeff said post a video .


Ok ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYfqjCUPFTs


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Al Curbow, just based on the user name


I think we have a winner .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice . Hopefully we get some more folks joining in .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why, yes, it is our very own Al. Sounds good right ? 

Drew, is that you on the guitar ?


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

That was a thing I was trying out, didn't work, lol

We'll dedicate this one to Chris http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kildF3HK4aE


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sure that mikalik would love that. Can you see all the vids that he would put up to this thread ? I can.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that first one was SWEET, al! i could listen to that all night long....now i have to go check out your 2nd vid.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Not me bro, but the song is an anthem of sorts, and fretkiller, well.......the dude needs no introduction


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This sounds real nice to me. I was enjoying it a lot. It is one of our own, so I am going to put it on here, and have you guys guess who it is.


Wow, that's real nice. Pretty ahem... stimulating too, YEHAW!! \\/


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Drew, 
I'd bet anything fretkillr is/was strongly influenced by the king. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyQOCJ4SUSk&feature=related

My personal favorite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXYycvVKJlA&feature=related


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sweet, sweet sound!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> That was a thing I was trying out, didn't work, lol
> 
> We'll dedicate this one to Chris http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kildF3HK4aE


That was nice maybe a bit of Jeff Beck influence?


----------

